# Firbidden 403 bei seitenaufruf



## theseeker (15. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir zu Testzwecken einen Ubuntu Server 8.04 in einer VM installiert und ISPConfig Version: 3.0.2.1.
Mit DynDNS.org habe ich mir die Domain hardi.homeip.net freigeschaltet. Wenn ich nun mit http://hardi.homeip.net darauf zugreife komme ich auch auf die default Seite vom Apache (It Works). 

Nun habe ich mir einen Kunden test eingerichtet. Dazu eine Seite, im Feld Domain habe ich test.hardi.homeip.net.

im Verzeichnis /var/www steht nun folgendes:

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root    root      30 2010-04-15 17:59 test.hardi.homeip.net -> /var/www/clients/client4/web4/
```
Im Feld ip habe ich die IP des Servers eingegeben (192.168.27.51).
Wenn ich nun auf die Seite mittels http://hardi.homeip.net/test.hardi.homeip.net gehe kommt diese Fehlermeldung im Browser:

```
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /test.hardi.homeip.net on this server.

Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.10 with Suhosin-Patch Server at hardi.homeip.net Port 80
```
Ein cat /var/log/apache2/error.log gibt folgendes aus:

```
[Thu Apr 15 18:05:17 2010] [error] [client 93.199.203.49] client denied by server configuration: /var/www/test.hardi.homeip.net
[Thu Apr 15 18:05:17 2010] [error] [client 93.199.203.49] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico, referer: http://hardi.homeip.net/test.hardi.homeip.net
```
In der /etc/apache2/sites-available/test.hardi.homeip.net.vhost steht dieses:

```
<Directory /var/www/test.hardi.homeip.net>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

<VirtualHost 192.168.27.51:80>
    DocumentRoot /var/www/clients/client4/web4/web

    ServerName test.hardi.homeip.net
    ServerAdmin webmaster@test.hardi.homeip.net

    ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/test.hardi.homeip.net/error.log

    ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html
	
    <Directory /var/www/test.hardi.homeip.net/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride none
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
        
        # ssi enabled
        AddType text/html .shtml
        AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
        Options +Includes
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client4/web4/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride none
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
        
        # ssi enabled
        AddType text/html .shtml
        AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
        Options +Includes
    </Directory>

    # cgi enabled
	<Directory /var/www/clients/client4/web4/cgi-bin>
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
    </Directory>
    ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/clients/client4/web4/cgi-bin/
    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
    AddHandler cgi-script .pl
    # suexec enabled
    SuexecUserGroup web4 client4
    # suphp enabled
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client4/web4/web>
        suPHP_Engine on
        # suPHP_UserGroup web4 client4
        AddHandler x-httpd-suphp .php .php3 .php4 .php5
        suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-suphp
    </Directory>

    # add support for apache mpm_itk
    <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
      AssignUserId web4 client4
    </IfModule>


</VirtualHost>
```
Wenn ich nun aber ganz oben in der vhost-Datei diese reinschreibe geht alles fast wie es soll:

```
<Directory /var/www/test.hardi.homeip.net>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Allow from all
</Directory>
.....
```
Der Befehl hostname gibt folgendes aus:

```
hardi.homeip.net
```
Der Befehl hostname -f :

```
hardi.homeip.net
```
Ich bin nun nicht unbedingt der Serveradmin, um ehrlich zu sein habe ich keine Ahnung von solchen Sachen. Ich wollte einfach nur ein einfaches System haben wo ich ein paar Webseiten verwalten kann und ich auf einfache art weise auch den entsprechenden FTP zugang einrichten. Bis jetzt habe ich das immer auf einen Öffenlichen Webserver gemacht aber da der Speicherplatz doch recht Begrenzt ist würde ich es ganz gerne Local machen zum Testen. Ausserdem habe ich jetzt Blut geleckt! 

MfG TheSeeker


----------

